# Forum Supporters and the little green plus sign...



## Chris H.

In case anyone is wondering what the little green plus sign is (next to a person's username), we recently instituted a "Forum Supporter" group for anyone who either supports the forums through donation, or provides a service to the forum by being a moderator.

While Talk About Marriage is free for anyone to use, forums don't traditionally make much money from ad revenue, so the donations are a big help. The little green plus sign is a "mark of appreciation" for that members contribution, whatever it may be. So if you have one, I would like to personally say "thank you."

Chris H.


----------

